# Funny- got notice to leave my hotel



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

So go ahead Laughs R on me 

I got a letter from my hotel informing that they are going out of business on December 31st.

I will start new year's homeless. How's that ?:clap2:

And It is not a joke....but I was never expecting to receive a letter like this from the Hotel admin

Can you please move to the lounge ? I tried to look for it but I have no idea how to do it.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Which hotel??


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Which hotel??


Golden Tulip Hotel


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Al Barsha?


----------



## Frimps (Dec 7, 2010)

You have to be able to laugh at some of these situations to stay sane.

Hope you have better luck with your next hotel!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Golden Tulip ... LOL


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Which Golden Tulip?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Frimps said:


> You have to be able to laugh at some of these situations to stay sane.
> 
> Hope you have better luck with your next hotel!



The freaking company picked this hotel!!!!!! I cannot complain I like the location, though. 

The worst part was when I showed the letter to HR staff and they sad" Yeah, they called us' and I said " and when exactly were you guys thinking to give me a heads up?"

Sunday I will be literally in HR until they find a place!!!!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL that's sad but funny too. So WHICH golden tulip is this? Or are they ALL going out of business? Just keep pressing your (in)Human Resources people until they get you into a better place!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Lol - that really sucks. Well at least they told you now instead of Dec 30th.

Glad you are staying positive about it. I'm sure it will get sorted out eventually.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's no big deal really, you have about 3 weeks to find another place and there are plenty of hotels to go to. Plus if you import a big car you can sleep in that instead


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I am at the one in Abu Dhabi not Dubai and not sure whether the chain is going out of the business or just this one.

Yes I am trying to be positive because in normal circumstances I would literally give S%$T  but Sunday I aint work until I get a RROOOMMM literally!!

and yes if I fold all seats of my car ..I can sleep inside and have company


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Canuck_Sens said:


> I am at the one in Abu Dhabi not Dubai and not sure whether the chain is going out of the business or just this one.
> 
> Yes I am trying to be positive because in normal circumstances I would literally give S%$T  but Sunday I aint work until I get a RROOOMMM literally!!
> 
> and yes if I fold all seats of my car ..I can sleep inside and have company


Dodge magnum... I LOVE THEM... !!!!!!!

Sorry, I fell in line with being off topic...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Dodge magnum... I LOVE THEM... !!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry, I fell in line with being off topic...


I usually "dodge" dodges.. 

I just hope "dodging" the next one going out of business


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Al Bundy owned a Dodge! He seemed to like it


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Magnums ... I think I'll let that one go ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The hotel is most probably being deflagged as a Golden Tulip. It obviously didn't do well and the owners are not too happy. 
They should not have accepted any reservations beyond 31st December 2010 to begin with, if they were aware that they were closing down. However, in this part of the world, the owner-management relationship can be quite a tricky one. If the owner is upset about something, he usually has no qualms cancelling the management contract and finding a new hotel chain to manage his property.
To be honest, there is nothing much the hotel can do in terms of informing their guests. They let your HR department know well in advance as they are the ones who made the booking and they let you know as well that they cannot accommodate you beyond that date. Your best option is to look for another property. 
Just to add, before anybody starts bashing the Middle East or the UAE about this, these sorts of things actually happen all over the world. It's just that the bigger hotel chains handle it better. We once deflagged an entire brand (hundreds of hotels internationally) at one go.....didn't receive a single complaint


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well you just did!  All those "guests" turned into homeless bums overnight!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Well you just did!  All those "guests" turned into homeless bums overnight!


I don't work for the Golden Tulip 
Besides, I would hardly call them "homeless". If they can afford to pay for a hotel room in Abu Dhabi, they can afford to find another one without any problems.


----------

